# Comment faire un point ?



## Route 64 (31 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Heureux possesseur d'un i Mac 24 depuis ce matin !
A la première mise en route, pour les renseignements d'enregistrement chez Apple au moment de mettre mon adresse mail : Impossible de faire un point .
Du coup l'adresse mail que j'ai envoyé est erronée.(comment faire pour revenir dessus) :mouais:
Comment faire un point avec le clavier filaire livré avec le Mac s'il vous plait ?.
Dans l'attente de votre lumière, je vous en remercie par avance.
Cordialement


----------



## corso (31 Janvier 2010)

Tu va dans préférence système/langue et texte/Méthode de saisie et tu choisis ta langue.


----------



## Route 64 (31 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Merci, pour votre réponse, mais ça ne fonctionne pas !
En fait sur pc, nous faisons la touche Maj pour accéder au ? . / §, sur Mac c'est différent !


----------



## jpmiss (31 Janvier 2010)

Shift + ; nan?


----------



## Aliboron (31 Janvier 2010)

Route 64 a dit:


> sur pc, nous faisons la touche Maj pour accéder au ? . / §, sur Mac c'est différent !


Non, c'est pareil. Il te faut taper la touche majuscule en même temps que tu tapes sur la touche avec la sérigraphie du point (et du point-virgule). Sauf si, dans le menu "Saisie" (le petit drapeau) tu sélectionnes le "Français numérique" et que tu actives les majuscules verrouillées, en quel cas c'est inversé, tu as le point en direct et le point-virgule avec la touche majuscule. Tu peux voir précisément ce que font les touches en utilisant le "Visualiseur de clavier", bien pratique pour retrouver les raccourcis...

À noter, c'est moins connu : la virgule du pavé numérique devient un point lorsqu'on tient la touche majuscule en même temps (ou lorsqu'on active le verrouillage majuscule avec le clavier "Français numérique", of course).


----------



## pascalformac (31 Janvier 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> À noter, c'est moins connu : la virgule du pavé numérique devient un point lorsqu'on tient la touche majuscule en même temps (ou lorsqu'on active le verrouillage majuscule avec le clavier "Français numérique", of course).


et dans le genre autre détail mais dans l'autre sens

dans certains cas le point se transforme en virgule
ceci ne concerne que les données comptables ou maths, et depend aussi des réglages choisis par l'utilisateur ou imposés par une appli pour la syntaxe des décimales


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Tu fais un copier coller de mon titre personnalisé .


----------



## Route 64 (31 Janvier 2010)

Un grand merci à vous tous !
Grace à vos conseils, le soucis est résolu. 

Un avis après 6h environ devant le 24 : même si c'est la grande découverte ce système, m'impressionne, silence, fluidité ! sont au rendez-vous. 
Je vous souhaite un bon dimanche.
Encore merci
Gérard


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2010)

Bien bien, mais la prochaine fois, fais attention où tu postes, le clavier n'est pas une application, c'est un périphérique ! On déménage.


----------

